# Balmoral Sparrows Fart Sunday 10 Dec?



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Anyone up for Balmoral sparrows fart tomorrow morning? Nothing too aggressive just some trolling, get some squid. catch a tailor, kingy or whale or something. Even some whiting or something. Weather dependent. Hands in the air anyone interested. Relaxed sun up "oh gosh it's good to be alive" sort of stuff. Expressions of interest sought.

JT


----------

